# is visual snow a normal symptom of dp or is it HPPD?



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

hi just wondering if most people with DP/DR get visual snow or is this something else like hppd?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have no idea but I have it!

My visual symptoms are:

- Static vision (visual snow)
- floaters
- ghost trails


----------



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah i get visual snow too, i only really notice it if i look at a white wall but its very prominent at night. i get floaters too but that only seems to be if i look at the sky or something.

i just looked at hppd and it freaked me out a bit though...i suppose that's what you get when you look up new symptoms...i'm sure this is just a pretty normal symptom of dp tho....i wouldn;t mind hearing from someone who got over dp and their visual snow dissapeared but people don;t tend to stick around.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I have read that it is a HPPD symptom but I haven't smoked weed in like 2-3 years (Well actually got baked) and I've had DP for a year so it wouldnt make sense that weed triggered my DP.

Anyways, DP is a state of hyper awareness. So when your hyper aware and have anxiety your sense's are more "sensitized". You can hear things more easily, and you eyes are more dilated, which allows for more light to come in and what not.

So thats what I think is happening with the visual snow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

its a symptom of both, dont worry about hppd unless youve done hallucinogens.


----------



## Pain and Light (Jul 22, 2011)

chrissyd said:


> hi just wondering if most people with DP/DR get visual snow or is this something else like hppd?


Whoa...I never knew that had a name. Yes. It's like a permanent faint screen over my vision that, like everything else, has been part of my life for as far back as my memory stretches. As has ringing in my ear- often multi-tonal, especially when I'm stressed.

I never would have thought to connect all of these.

I also get occasional floaters, though they seemed to be a lot more frequent when I was younger. I can't remember the last time I had one, now that I think about it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

chrissyd said:


> yeah i get visual snow too, i only really notice it if i look at a white wall but its very prominent at night. i get floaters too but that only seems to be if i look at the sky or something.
> 
> i just looked at hppd and it freaked me out a bit though...i suppose that's what you get when you look up new symptoms...i'm sure this is just a pretty normal symptom of dp tho....i wouldn;t mind hearing from someone who got over dp and their visual snow dissapeared but people don;t tend to stick around.


There is a bit of discussion about this in this thread, http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__st__60

"_*Also, this is interesting. The DSM IV, and the DSM 5 in progress, and The Merck Manual online NEVER describe visual problems with Depersonalization Disorder. I find that interesting. And now I need to refer back to Dr. Sierra's book to see what he described. I associate VISUAL trails/halos/static to HPPD. And I'd gather if I looked it up, those things would be included.*_"

So, technically, visual symptoms are not DPD. I always refer to visual issues as DR. Also recently found out it is possible to be diagnosed with HPPD even without a history of drug abuse. Of course, ecstasy is known to cause HPPD.

The point is, visual snow and other visuals are different. Apparently VS is sometimes diagnoses as persistent migraine - something considered more 'neurological'.

Some of the people on the HPPD sites report improvement of visual snow with Klonopin and/or Keppra.

There is no need to get to worried about learning of HPPD. It is just another angle on this stuff. Of course you are worried about this being permanent (and 10 months may feel like a long time), but lots of people recover over time by living as healthy as they can - exercise, good sleep habits, eating well, hanging with positive friends, &#8230;

Have you noticed any changes since it started last year?

Do you have visual symptoms other than VS and noticing floaters more?


----------



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

not really just the visual snow and floaters, i don;t really get trails or after images...i'm not really sure how bad hppd gets, is it more severe than just visual snow? and is it permanent?

The thing with my visual symptoms theyve definitely gotten worse over the last few days as ive been worrying about them, which would indicate they are anxiety based but i'm unsure if hppd is anxiety based or not?

i definitely say i suffer more from DR than DP , it;s just annoying how up and down it is around a week ago i was doing well now i'm doing awful again...i think it's maybe because i've finished uni for the summer and most of my friends are still living away so most of the day i'm sat around with nothing to do so i'm focussing more on my dp whereas before i was alot more occupied...oh well i'm sure when it's gone i'll be stronger from they whole ordeal lol


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*i'm not really sure how bad hppd gets, is it more severe than just visual snow? and is it permanent?*

HPPD is very individualistic. You may have only a few symptoms. Many get better over time. It isn't progressive if you live 'healthy'. But often symptoms develop over weeks or even a few months.

HPPD isn't anxiety based but like many disorders anxiety can make it worse for some.

Perhaps there is a pattern to why is seems worse right now - lighting (cloudy days), food, air quality, or (as you said) nothing to do so you notice more.

Wish you the best&#8230;


----------



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh well i've had this the whole time i've had DR and i hardly noticed it when i was going through my 'better' phase so i suppose there's no point in dwelling on it! i can't believe i've let myself get worked up again lol i suppose it's just a bit of a roller coaster journey!


----------

